# Yolandi=cool, Yolandi likes rats, rats=cool



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I know, I'm an adult, I should be immune to this kind of thinking. 
Buuut being that she's my most favorite celebrity, she holds some sway over me.
If you don't know who Yolandi Visser is, she's a south african rapper in the group Die Antwoord. Almost all of their music videos have rats in them. I couldn't find the interveiw where she was talking about how many rats she had (upwards of 30, I think) but in the music video for Evil Boy she's got this awesome rat suit.
Kids, this video is explicit. Enjoy.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Um... Ew? I'm not sure who Yolandi is, but after that video I really don't care to know... I'm pretty sure that kind of video shouldn't be posted on a public forum like this. There are younger people here that shouldn't watch this. o.e


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay, I'm not gonna watch that after the other comment. Can this be taken down please if it has explicit details and other inappropriate parts. I'm only a kid and I don't feel like watching some dirty material jus because it has a rat in it, I'd prefer to go round my cousins had see her nakie rats! That's how naked i feel comfortable with! Haha. 

Administrator! Please remove this so no other forum members can view this, as there may be other members who are younger than me and will watch it! Many thanks if you decide to delete it  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I do love Die Antwoord and Yolandi Vi$$er, but you should really post a warning with really any of their videos, as they do cuss a lot and this video is especially... penile. And just to inform, this song is actually about circumcision within certain South African tribes and going against that which, within his tribe anyway, gets you considered an 'evil boy', gay, unlovable, etc. They're a really interesting group, and have done some other really cool and completely different music projects in the past. But yeah, I get that you wanted to spread your love of Die Antwoord and their love of rats (heck, I named my rat after Yolandi) but they can be a bit shocking if you haven't listened to them at all before, I remember my first time finding the Enter the Ninja video, hah. Rats really are great pets though, they're a lot of work, but if you have the time and resources they're definitely worth it! You should definitely read up here on the Rat Forum, this is my first time having pet rats and I've found a ton of great information here.

Oh, I just re read your post and noticed that you did in fact post a warning that it was explicit... Maybe a slightly larger warning would do? Bold maybe? or with red text? Lol.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I am removing the videos. This is an all ages forum and I'd appreciate you keep your posts GA, considering the already borderline vulgar wording of your other topics. If you want to show the costume you can take a screencap of it.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

deadgirl said:


> Kids, this video is explicit. Enjoy.


dude. I SAID it was explicit.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I youtubed it and it was pretty weird but I did like the rat costume. xD And her voice. But it wasn't really my style of music. Still pretty decent for rap though!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> I am removing the videos. This is an all ages forum and I'd appreciate you keep your posts GA, considering the already borderline vulgar wording of your other topics. If you want to show the costume you can take a screencap of it.


Thank you  I know it said explicit but what's stopping a little kid from clicking on the link? Nothing, thanks again Jaguar  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

lol take a chill pill people. I love Yolandi! I have a girl crush on her and I love Die Antwoord and their weird music videos. They're a hilarious and awesome group and I love seeing the ratties crawl on her in interviews and their videos.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Thank you  I know it said explicit but what's stopping a little kid from clicking on the link? Nothing, thanks again Jaguar


Little kids can click on any link anywhere. Youtube is responsible for making you log into your account and confirming your age before watching an explicit video. If they haven't set that as mature content when it says even in the TITLE that it's explicit, that's not my fault.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

anyway here's some screenshots I think seeing it in the video is better but whutevs... poes...


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

anyway here's some screenshots I think seeing it in the video is better but whutevs... poes...

oh nevermind they dont even work. fkit forget it sorry for trying to share my interests.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

deadgirl said:


> Little kids can click on any link anywhere. Youtube is responsible for making you log into your account and confirming your age before watching an explicit video. If they haven't set that as mature content when it says even in the TITLE that it's explicit, that's not my fault.


I agree. And taking this a step further, I think it's hilarious that if you posted a rat related (there is no such thing, of course..) Rihanna, Lady Gaga, or Beyonce video which have tons of sexual and symbolic elements, people would be okay with it. But, this isn't pop and it's not main stream, so people get up in arms over it. Just pointing out an observation..


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well its the fact that there was nothing subtle about that. It was very vulgar visual wise and quite frankly disgusting. I've never seen any of the videos of the other people you named since I don't like that type of music, but I doubt they reveal that much of the body. It has nothing to do with the type of music it was, it had to do with the things in the video. Even if it were a song by Owl City/Sky Sailing I would have had the same reaction to a video like that. Or if it were by Cute Is What We Aim For.. etc. :s


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Raturday said:


> I agree. And taking this a step further, I think it's hilarious that if you posted a rat related (there is no such thing, of course..) Rihanna, Lady Gaga, or Beyonce video which have tons of sexual and symbolic elements, people would be okay with it. But, this isn't pop and it's not main stream, so people get up in arms over it. Just pointing out an observation..


While I agree kids can get the link anywhere, and that video really should have a mature rating, Rhianna doesn't have giant fallic statues everywhere in her videos. lol. The point isn't that it's not mainstream. Though a lot of Lady Gaga's costumes are very questionable and I wouldn't let kids watch those, either. o.<


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> While I agree kids can get the link anywhere, and that video really should have a mature rating, Rhianna doesn't have giant fallic statues everywhere in her videos. lol. The point isn't that it's not mainstream. Though a lot of Lady Gaga's costumes are very questionable and I wouldn't let kids watch those, either. o.<


Rihanna has tons of questionable content in her videos, including fallic symbols - it's just not as obvious as some others.

Awaiting_Abyss, in response to "but I doubt they reveal that much of the body." - You would be highly surprised. And yes I am commenting not only on the type of music, but the video as well. The things that can pass for "okay for kids" in all of these sex symbols in pop and mainstream videos is laughable and it's hilarious and disturbing that no one notices those.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Raturday said:


> Rihanna has tons of questionable content in her videos, including fallic symbols - it's just not as obvious as some others.
> 
> Awaiting_Abyss, in response to "but I doubt they reveal that much of the body." - You would be highly surprised. And yes I am commenting not only on the type of music, but the video as well. The things that can pass for "okay for kids" in all of these sex symbols in pop and mainstream videos is laughable and it's hilarious and disturbing that no one notices those.


I will admit I haven't seen many Rhianna videos--mostly because ALL she sings about is sex and it's really really annoying.  But they can't be quite as sexual as that video. lol And Lady Gaga is at least catchy. xD But I agree. Everything is too sexualized and it's disturbing in general, really. Do I want to listen to Rhianna sing about whips and chains? Not really, no. lol. And I also really don't like listening to people singing about getting drunk all the time. It's dumb. Anyway... that wasn't the point. The point was: They can get it anywhere on the internet, but youtube should make that video mature, and since it isn't then it's not necessarily a bad thing it was removed from this particular place since kids have access to it. But curious people can youtube it anyway so still not a big deal.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha, I actually happened to be listening to Evil Boy while reading this. Weirdly enough it was my dad who was the first one to show me Die Antwoord. It's certainly not for everyone, but I think Yolandi and Ninja are fantastic.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

It was a horrible thing to upload! Little kids aren't gonna read what the post actually says, they're just gonna click on it without thinking, and if you were their parent I don't think you'd be too thrilled about that and may even stop them using the rat forum. But you will probably say, 'but why aren't their parents there to supervise them' because some parents don't care, or are busy, and then when they hear and see what their watching, it won't be very good. 

I never said you couldnt share your interest but maybe creating a screenshot of the rat costume and any rat related parts that haven't got any explicit details. Or, you could have said more clearly that it isn't very appropriate.

Please don't take this the wrong way. 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> *It was a horrible thing to upload! *Little kids aren't gonna read what the post actually says, they're just gonna click on it without thinking, and if you were their parent I don't think you'd be too thrilled about that and may even stop them using the rat forum. But you will probably say, 'but why aren't their parents there to supervise them' because some parents don't care, or are busy, and then when they hear and see what their watching, it won't be very good.
> 
> I never said you couldnt share your interest but maybe creating a screenshot of the rat costume and any rat related parts that haven't got any explicit details. Or, you could have said more clearly that it isn't very appropriate.
> 
> ...


I feel like that's quite an over statement, I understand your concern but this _is_ the internet, there's going to be some horrible stuff on it, that said - just because a video has some phallic imagery that shouldn't make it horrible, gross, bad, etc. Like somebody else was stating with the Rihanna example, sexuality is thrown at us constantly from all sides (in fact, just googling her name to spell check it this is the first thing to come up: Rihanna sexes it up on stage at 2012 iHeart Music Festival in Las Vegas), how often do you see girls in music videos shaking their junk around ? You couldn't count the number of times. Just because in this situation it's a guy thrusting his junk, in an 'unconventional' band, shouldn't make it any worse. And it isn't like they had no basis for posting it, this is a rat forum, and they are a very publicly rat friendly group. It's not like they were posting something actually horrible (in my opinion) like the stories I've read on here about people actually torturing and mistreating their rats severely (obviously this isn't a common case, as most here are fairly educated rat lovers, but I have read about it) I would be far more worried about a child reading that. 

That being said, I figured I'd share this image as it's my current desktop background (I have it set to a slideshow of different Die Antwoord photos) 








edit: I do agree that they could have made their explicit warning a little bit clearer though. Just because our society surrounds us with sexual imagery and symbolism doesn't mean everybody wants to be exposed to it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Come on now. I saw a lot of butt shaking and heard a lot of swear words. Can some one please post a pic of the rat in the costume?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I never said that this group were the only ones who are creating inappropriate material, but they are doing it which is bad enough, they just think that by doing inappropriate things will get them a bigger fan base, well guess what? It doesn't! I actually don't care if there is a stupid rat costume in this video, I can look up rat costumes on google images, and I wouldn't find anything that is inappropriate, and as for dragging some stupid mainstream 'musicians' into this, we'll Rhianna makes her money by doing inappropriate things! And really, this Yolandi person is probably doing the same! 

Period! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

This post has become veryyy rat related


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> I can look up rat costumes on google images, and I wouldn't find anything that is inappropriate


Debateable... lol


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

But I DID find this when I googled rat costume! Awww! 

http://www.incrediblethings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/bumble-bee-costume-for-your-rat.jpg


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> I never said that this group were the only ones who are creating inappropriate material, but they are doing it which is bad enough, *they just think that by doing inappropriate things will get them a bigger fan base, well guess what? It doesn't! *I actually don't care if there is a stupid rat costume in this video, I can look up rat costumes on google images, and I wouldn't find anything that is inappropriate, and as for dragging some stupid mainstream 'musicians' into this, we'll Rhianna makes her money by doing inappropriate things! And really, this Yolandi person is probably doing the same!
> 
> Period!
> 
> ...


Well actually it did, for them anyways, because they were way less famous when they were in less 'risque' groups (such as Max Normal, Max Normal.TV, the Constructus Corporation, etc) but really made it big after they made Die Antwoord and started putting out these "inappropriate" music videos and developed a pretty huge fanbase (they just got done with a soldout US Tour and are currently on a world tour I believe? I think they're somewhere in Europe) but anyways, if Rihanna or Lady Gaga or heck Elton John or any other big artist with potentially inappropriate lyrics or music videos, put out a music video with rats in it, I would expect it to be posted on this forum by somebody at some point. _However_, I doubt people would describe it as a "horrible thing to upload" or get the same kind of stamp of immediate disapproval, even if it did contain some things that were inappropriate for a forum about pet rats, because the kind of risque things that are in artists like Rihanna's videos have already become a pretty much normal/accepted thing in our society. That's pretty much all I was really trying to comment on, but this has gotten super off topic.

To make up for it, here are some pictures of Yolandi and pet rats, as well as a picture of Yolandi's rat jacket for Binkyhoo ;D


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> But I DID find this when I googled rat costume! Awww!
> 
> http://www.incrediblethings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/bumble-bee-costume-for-your-rat.jpg


Oh man didn't see this before I made my last post, that is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumblebee rat is SO cute! 

I didn't see the music video so I can't comment on that, but the girl (Yolandi?) with the rats is super pretty. She reminds me of Rooney Mara in The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> Come on now. I saw a lot of butt shaking and heard a lot of swear words. Can some one please post a pic of the rat in the costume?


There was QUITE a bit more than "butt shaking" in that video.. and that was the part that disgusted me. That and the inappropriate background statues or whatever. 
I didn't even hear the song. I couldn't understand any of it so I couldn't tell you if it was a good or bad song.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Babs said:


> Bumblebee rat is SO cute!
> 
> I didn't see the music video so I can't comment on that, but the girl (Yolandi?) with the rats is super pretty. She reminds me of Rooney Mara in The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


I agree, she's lovely  She has a very cute accent as well; and I can see the resemblance. Dem cheekbones, bleached eyebrows, and short bangs. They're both very gorgeous ladies. 



Awaiting_Abyss said:


> There was QUITE a bit more than "butt shaking" in that video.. and that was the part that disgusted me. That and the inappropriate background statues or whatever.
> I didn't even hear the song. I couldn't understand any of it so I couldn't tell you if it was a good or bad song.


They are a wild group, with even wilder videos. They describe it as rap rave, they don't take themselves very seriously though, they just get really dedicated to whatever project they're currently in, this one happens to be obscene dance music. They also combine English and Afrikaans, so it's understandable that you couldn't make out a lot of what they were saying. If you (or anyone else is curious) want to hear something from one of their earlier projects, this is the same main rapper guy (Watkin Tudor Jones or Ninja as he goes by now that he's in DA) but it couldn't more different from Die Antwoord http://youtu.be/2E-eb0AnA_E. It's pretty much the opposite of DA, their different projects have been crazy versatile. I get it's not everyone's cup of tea though. (I thought they were really crazy/not at all enjoyable the first time I saw one of their videos, it wasn't until like a year later when I heard something else and saw a bunch of pictures of Yolandi floating around the web that I decided to really check them out and give them a chance, and clearly they grew on me) 

Ah having to reread my post because ratties are stomping on the keyboard  #ratownerproblems The girls are so hyper this evening.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

TY pocketmouse. Those 3 pics of Yolandi with her rats are awesome. Now if the thread started with that all the drama..........


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

^Agreed. You can never go wrong with pictures of a lovely lady and her rats.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> But I DID find this when I googled rat costume! Awww!
> 
> http://www.incrediblethings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/bumble-bee-costume-for-your-rat.jpg


That just made my day!! lol ;D


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

aripatsim said:


> That just made my day!! lol ;D


Aww, bumblebee! Won't let me save on my iPad so will have to look for it  this made my day too  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

